# Parts for old cream separators?



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Hi, I bought an old Montgomery Ward separator last week and was assured that it was complete. Being new to the cream separator world I took their word for it... lesson learned. It definitely is not complete and actually seems to be missing the whole inner bowl, and the blades that do the separating :veryangry: . So... do any of you know where to find parts for these old machines? It's a really cool old machine and I would rather be able to use it then just have it for decoration  Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe try Ebay or running a want ad on Craigslist. Hope you find what you're looking for.  
Christy


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I love my old MonkeyWard. We actually took a gallon of milk with us when we bought it to have them prove it worked. They were so tickled that I wanted to separate cream with it and not use it for decoration.
While we were searching my husband happened upon a website dedicated to antique separators. He may still have it in his favorites. If I can find it later I will post a link.
Does yours look like this? If you can post some pictures I may be able to help you identify what is missing. Mine is a 1938 manual.


----------

